# Scrumptious shoes!



## Rah (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello!
Because I am extremely inefficient and inexperienced at soapmaking, I thought I'd share some of the other things I make in the meantime.

Currently I've been working on these:





I didn't make the shoes (thought I'd love to know how, along with everything else ever) but I made all the details on the front. I love these so much, they couldn't have come out better! 





Another view... they are heels by the way.  I can't wait to go out somewhere in them!

This is only the second pair I've done, the first was these:




I didn't take a close up because they are very messy (as they were my first pair I didn't quite have the technique down!) and also, I have worn them a few times so they are REALLY dirty. haha, oops. Haven't quite figured out how to clean them yet...

I also have a pair of purple heels, in a UK size 8 (I think, the size is not on them but I'd say they were 1-2 sizes larger than mine, which are 6s) that I think I am going to put white and red swirls on and cherries! And hopefully find someone on etsy or ebay who will buy them...

Anyway, I hope you like them. ^^
Rah
x

[/img]


----------



## IanT (Jan 28, 2010)

that is soooo cool!!!!!!


----------



## Rah (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 28, 2010)

You could make a killing w/ those on ETSY!


----------



## Rah (Jan 28, 2010)

Aww, you really think so? I would love to try but the problem is actually finding the shoes to decorate. The coral pair cost me £4 but the shop where I got them is clearing their stock of those shoes so they've pretty much all gone.  I go into every charity shop on my road (and there's a LOT) pretty much every time I walk down it to try to find more but it's very hard.

Thank you anyway!


----------



## Jody (Jan 28, 2010)

WOW!!!  LOVE the shoes.


----------



## Rah (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you!  I'm trying to find som ivory or cream ones so I can make chocolate swirls to put on them.


----------



## Rah (Feb 1, 2010)

thankyou


----------



## Wendy0224 (Feb 7, 2010)

those are awesome! What do you make it out of?


----------



## pops1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Love your strawberries,they look good enough to eat. Yum!


----------



## Lazy Bone (Dec 1, 2010)

OMG! Those are sooo cool!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow! Very creative and clever. Could you also do them on slippers? I think they'd make fun slippers to wear around the house.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Dec 1, 2010)

Makes me hungry!


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 23, 2010)

You should add these to flip flops (they're popular, cheap and easy to find)! You would make a killing!


----------



## peechee (Jan 1, 2011)

omg ya flip flops? if u start doing them in a us 6, plz let me know lol 

im a flip flop addict. 

*feigned shame* lol

this is way, way awesome!


----------



## Microdot (Jan 12, 2011)

Those are too cute!


----------



## moonjelly (Jun 18, 2012)

What a clever idea! They look delicious!


----------



## Fullamoon (Aug 4, 2012)

Tasty Tootsies!


----------



## Ryvyan (Aug 9, 2012)

They look beautiful! And I'm craving dessert right now!


----------

